# Can I sell 99.95 gold on ebay



## wxfreqrs (Dec 24, 2009)

Would like to do 1/4, 1/2 and 1 oz ignots 
do i need them certified and if so 
any recommendations 
Don


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 24, 2009)

Don, can you post some pictures? You might find good buyers here too...


----------



## wxfreqrs (Dec 24, 2009)

Sir 
Just doing my reseach at this time 
I can pick up scrap around here in S. MS 
as i find noone refining here
a couple buyers however they sell to cash for gold or the others you see on TV 
I plan to refine it as a hobby/part time job 
thought maybe i could sell a few ignots on ebay as a easy way to 
get rid of it
if and when i get some will repost here if there is interest
Don


----------



## Noxx (Dec 25, 2009)

You surely can, but ebay and paypal fees eat 9%-10% of your profits...


----------



## wxfreqrs (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks for all the replies 
Don


----------

